# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Meer deskundigheid in zorg nodig' - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Meer deskundigheid in zorg nodig&#39;*
*Elsevier -** 26 okt 2006*
(Novum) - Niet alleen moeten meer verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden geworven worden, ook moet hun deskundigheid verbeteren. Dat is nodig om de toenemende vraag op te vangen. De vraag stijgt drastisch, terwijl *...* 
&#39;Meer deskundigheid nodig in verpleging&#39; Zibb.nl
*alle 8 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

